# Small boat on lake Erie



## TOS

Hey all, Just wondering about using a smaller Bass tracker on Erie and whether it would be safe or not. I live in Cincinnati and don't know a lot about Erie but would like to bring my boat up and try my luck. I've heard it can get pretty choppy when weather moves in but how is it on a normal calm weather day in a small boat? I have a 17 foot aluminum bass tracker with a 25 hp motor.









Thoughts please?
Also any suggestions on where to fish say around Sandusky area?
Thanks


----------



## Eastside Al

If you are inside breakwalls its ok

Any open water i wouldnt unless its flat.

Theres alot of areas sheltered if your after bass.


----------



## sherman51

if your after walleye I wouldn't go out far enough in the central basin once the fish move out to deeper water. but right now while there in close I would pick calm days and go out and get them. but you want flat water in a boat like that.
sherman


----------



## TOS

Yes preferably Walleye, When do they head for deeper water?

So Sandusky Bay and Port Clinton would be good as far as safe waters?
Any good fishing in these areas?


----------



## Doboy

What Al & Sherman said.
If your searching for eyes, or 'off-shore' perch, I wouldn't suggest it. Now if your up here for a week, & have the time to pick your perfect days,,,, go for it.

You'll have a ball catching BASS, panfish, hundreds of cats,,,, & all of the 'STEEL' your arms can take,,,,, INSIDE of the walls, during the right Month. (that's what I like to do, if you wanna follow me! lol,,, ;>)

Even some good BOAT WAKE might cause you some serious problems. I have a friend with the exact boat, & all he ever wants to do is fish inside of the breakwalls & up the Rivers. 
He's been scared 3 or 4 times just trying to get from the Launch to the inside of the breakwalls! 
His Tracker is now for sale.

THIS year, is the exception to the size rule. I even caught a few eyes this year! But Right outside of the wall, on an almost flat day, in my little 16'. 
2 of my friends caught a bunch of eyes in the last month, with their 14,,,,,,,,,,, same place.
& there's the Amish,,,,,,,,,,,, limits after limits,,,, like 3 guys in SMALL 14's,,,, out everywhere!.

The eyes are now IN that close,,,,, & 'on the right day'.
ONE big blow will change that whole deal,,,,, over night.


----------



## TOS

Bass, Stealies and perch would also work. I'm not picky . Are there at boat launches inside the walls?


----------



## BFG

No. I mean that in the most respectful way possible. That vessel is not designed to fish on Lake Erie. Open bow, super light, shallow, and not much power for the size of the boat. Inland lake? Absolutely. Upground reservoir? You betcha. Lake Erie? No. 

If you want to fish on Erie, get on a head boat out of Port Clinton. They have been smashing the walleyes all year long, and you won't have to worry about dying. 

All this stuff about "pick your days" and "only in flat calm" blah blah blah...is nonsense. Lake Erie is a Great Lake...and your boat is not designed for it. Your margin for error would be extremely slim. 

Take care...


----------



## rickerd

BFG has the best advice. Go on a headboat or charter for your first few trips. Save the gas and wear and tear on the trailer. Erie has taught too many persons tough lessons even on their 100th trip out. 25 HP just is not enough for this lake. I have access to a friend's 16 foot boat with a 70HP. The boat will hit 32 mph so I can go fast when I need to. An average day the chop is 1 to 1.5 feet. That is 2 - 3 feet from trough to crest. Very few days where you can see a reflection in water. And this time of year you would not want to fish the calm days. Just too hot and bugs will get to you. 

Now if you were up here sitting in one of the state parks with your boat at the ramp, you will see opportunities, but keep it close to shore, a mile or 2 at most, maybe the lee side of islands. If the winds suddenly pick up, and you have to drive against 2-4 foot waves back even one mile, you will understand the caution. We are trying to save you from this experience. And 2-4 foot waves are not uncommon. 

also, if you are drifting for eyes, it seems they bite better and better as the waves and drift speed increase. This lake teases you to stay out past the comfort zone.

Rickerd


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Imo you should just stay inside the marinas/breakwalls in this boat. Although it’s a nice inland lake boat, it’s really just a glorified John boat and not suitable at all. It could be easily swamped in 1-3’s- 2-4’s not to mention a good wake from a large boat. Possibly even get tossed out of that boat. And some of those aholes just don’t care how close they get to you. It’s not worth the risk. Even the bay can get pretty rough at times. Charter or head boat. You will get all the walleye you want right now.


----------



## TOS

Got it. I'll just stick to the local lakes with my little boat. Any suggestion for charters in that area. I missed most of the walleye run at Maumee this year so I'm lookin to get the eyes elsewhere.


----------



## kayakcrazy

TOS said:


> Got it. I'll just stick to the local lakes with my little boat. Any suggestion for charters in that area. I missed most of the walleye run at Maumee this year so I'm lookin to get the eyes elsewhere.


Don't give up that easy. Explore all your options. Check out Cranberry Creek Marina.


----------



## Hook N Book

I would not recommend doing this at all. Just too risky on Erie.


----------



## rutty

Way to risky on Lake Erie, pick or days is not good advice to be taken. Sure you can go on certain days, but it only takes that one day you think is supposed to be nice all day and the winds picks up and you are in 8-10 foot waves in minutes.......Then that will most likely be your last trip on Lake Erie. Not advised to go in a boat not designed for the big lake.


----------



## sherman51

TOS said:


> Got it. I'll just stick to the local lakes with my little boat. Any suggestion for charters in that area. I missed most of the walleye run at Maumee this year so I'm lookin to get the eyes elsewhere.


there is a lot of charters that sponsor this sight. any of them will put you on fish. 
sherman


----------



## die4irish

depends on where you fish. I had the same exact boat but it had a 75 hp mercury on it. i fished out of sterling state park all the time. along the break wall for smallies and out past the point for walleye. the stoney point is well protected i just never went out with any kind of east wind.


----------



## ApeShip

As others have said, no.

As doboy said, it can be as smooth as glass, but a BOAT WAKE, or rogue wave, will put you under.


----------



## ducknut141

Nothing wrong with that boat on Lake Erie. You just HAVE TO WATCH THE WEATHER ! I usually run a 16 foot vhull and have been up to 21 miles out. But I had a 14 foot v hull with a 15hp that had been up to 3 miles out you just HAVE TO WATCH THE WIND AND WEATHER! I now have a 1436 Lund Jon boat that I have had one just like it that was one of our rescue boats out in Lake Erie in 3 foot plus white caps with no problems. I backed into the waves that day I got very wet but I wanted to see what it would do while we were training in those conditions. By the way I wouldn't use the seats and be up real high.


----------



## Spongebrain

It can be flat calm out there and then a few boats get to moving around you and you’re scared to death. Its definitely possible on the right day but never without risk. I wouldn’t take any kids or adults who aren’t able to swim and fight for their lives if necessary.


----------



## ShaneMC

It's not made for lake erie. My first boat was a 80s ryhancraft boat similar to yours. I was young and stupid. Fishing near Huron river for walleye. Lake was flat an in two hours 2ft chop waves poured over the transom. Bilge couldn't keep up. Boat flipped fast floating for what seemed like forever until a good Samaritan towed me to shore.

What I'm getting at is.. You are rolling the dice. I was fortunate to come home and there are at least a few lives lost as a result of vessels being too small.

Bass boats and modified v hulls are not made for our lake.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Anyone remember when we used to rent those red rowboats at Lakemont landing , I think it was ?? We'd take those things all the way out to the intake . LOL Oh to be young and stupid again !!They made that Tracker look like a Cabin Cruiser !! Good Times !!


----------



## dcool

DeathFromAbove said:


> Anyone remember when we used to rent those red rowboats at Lakemont landing , I think it was ?? We'd take those things all the way out to the intake . LOL Oh to be young and stupid again !!They made that Tracker look like a Cabin Cruiser !! Good Times !!


I remember renting those boats some forty years ago. I also remember almost getting swamped from the wake of the bigger boats coming back into the channel. When you look back on it, you realize it wasn't the smartest thing you ever did. Erie is no place for a small boat.


----------



## bigbass201

Yes. You just need to check the weather conditions regardless of what boat your out in. I fished out of that exact same boat on Lake Erie for over 15 years! It was an amazing boat! You will be fine. I'll see if I can dig up a picture or two. It handled big water better than some fiberglass bass boats I've been in. Always play it safe no matter what boat your in. I have been stuck in some 4 foot waves coming in with it, but it was fine. You just go slow! I would suggest only heading out for starters when they are calling for an off shore wind. Wind direction is the biggest factor.


----------



## fshnfreak

Well it seems we have a variance of opinion. I have a 20 and a half foot multi species with a 250 hanging off the back and have seen plenty of beautiful days turn nasty in a matter of minutes. This pick your days is complete BS. It takes quite a bit to rattle me and Lake Erie has humbled me quite a few times. I used to have a 17 ft fish and ski and the wake from the jet express literally swamped us with a bout 300 gallons of water. The bilge pump got quite the work out after that. Im not here to tell all my stories but I would highly suggest not taking that boat out on open water. Plenty of charter captains out there that will do a great job putting you on fish even a head boat is a cheaper option depending on your financial situation. Just about every trip i go out i see someone out and scratch my head and think JESUS those guys have some serious brass balls must clank when they walk.


----------



## bncramer

Smart move not taking that boat out on Erie, especially for walleye fishing. I was out there on Friday and it went from 2-3’ waves to 4-5’ in about 45 min. If your looking for a charter try Fisherman’s Warf in Port Clinton. It’s family run, good rates, and good captains.


----------



## sherman51

right now they are getting fish in close in the central basin, 3 or 4 miles out will put you on fish. this would be a good time to get a feel of your boat. just pick a calm day with light winds and be ready to head in if it starts getting rough.

as for getting swamped by some ones wake, you have to deal with boat wakes on any water where you use the boat.
sherman


----------



## Shortdrift

There isn't any part of Erie suitable for that style boat. You can get the crap kicked out of you inside the break wall by large boats. Things can even get fairly rough inside some of the marinas.
Be smart and charter or link up with a seasoned Erie fisherman with an Erie boat.


----------



## Hook N Book

Okay, I didn't want to further comment on this thread. As perviously stated, watching the weather and picking your days is not good advice.
If the OP wants to chance it, then he needs to make sure all of his boat, health and life insurance is up to date. A PFD is a good policy to have also.
I've seen people out there that would disappear and then pop back up between heavy waves...why take the risk?
I've been in 8-10 foot on lake Michigan, which only took 45 minutes to build...not a good thing, and Erie is no different.


----------



## sherman51

open seats on other boats is always a good deal idea. just post open seat wanted in such and such area. or wait for someone to post open seats.

but what I don't get is so many people warning you about boat wakes. don't they know you contend with them every time you put your boat on a good sized lake. you might get beat up a little and you might even get a little wet but unless a big boat comes to close at about half plane I wouldn't worry so much about boat wakes. we used a 15' aluminum row boat on Brookville lake to set and run trot lines. got bounced around out in the main lake but never came close to getting swamped.
sherman


----------



## chaunc

I can’t believe some of you guys telling him to take that model boat out on Erie. That boat is made to sit on, not in, unless your driving it. Look at it. No protection from any size waves. You’d be gambling with your life out there on that model boat. Why take a pond boat out on a big dangerous lake like Erie? You’d be safer in a kayak than on that model boat. At least in the kayak you’d be in it, on some models, than on it.


----------



## Hook N Book

Sherman51, 
I've fished Brookville lake several times and never saw a 50, 60 or 100+ foot boat that kicks up a wake like on Erie. The two are totally different bodies of water.
Please don't advocate unnecessary risk. If it's something you did or want to do, fine. But don't put others in peril with an opinion. Would you do it...?
It's always better to be on the side of caution.


----------



## Bob61

Hook N Book said:


> Sherman51,
> I've fished Brookville lake several times and never saw a 50, 60 or 100+ foot boat that kicks up a wake like on Erie. The two are totally different bodies of water.
> Please don't advocate unnecessary risk. If it's something you did or want to do, fine. But don't put others in peril with an opinion. Would you do it...?
> It's always better to be on the side of caution.





Hook N Book said:


> Sherman51,
> I've fished Brookville lake several times and never saw a 50, 60 or 100+ foot boat that kicks up a wake like on Erie. The two are totally different bodies of water.
> Please don't advocate unnecessary risk. If it's something you did or want to do, fine. But don't put others in peril with an opinion. Would you do it...?
> It's always better to be on the side of caution.


I've got the same boat but with a 75 hp on it.
I've been on lake erie a dozen times and there is no way I'd take my boat on erie, as others have stated this boat isn't made for that kind of water.


----------



## DHower08

I've had my 165 tracker with a 25 hp on Erie I just went inside the break walls when the lake starters kicking. Also been in East harbor with it and I think it was rougher in there than it was the day I was out of ctown


----------



## buckeyebowman

My BIL and I fish around the Ashtabula break wall in his 16' Bass tracker w/a 20HP motor. Do we go out on the open lake? Hell, no! We'll usually go up a couple times in May to fish for Smallies.

And Sherm, the reason people are warning about boat wakes is because of the size of the boats making them! We were fishing off the tip of the East break wall at 'Bula, and some of the larger boats coming out of the harbor threw up wakes that damn near turned us over!

It seems like those charter captains don't like to idle all the way out to open water. Seems like they hit the throttle a little early and come roaring out of the harbor! We're talking boats up to 40' that weigh tons, and move a lot of water!

We don't have to deal with that at Mosquito or Pymatuning!


----------



## Flathead76

Spend the money and book a charter. Leave the boat at home.


----------



## fishingful

I would not drive from way down south with that boat. I live 45 minutes from the lake, work on the lakefront every day at a beach and teach paddlesports. Sure some days you can get out people have been doing it for years. I personaly would not drive that boat all the way up here to try and get out. It's a large lake.

I have been offshore in a kayak in large waves. 4 to 5 footers. But, I have advanced training and certification. I dont think it's all doom and gloom but I also think you need to be properly prepared for potential situations. Most people are not. Even in big boats.


----------



## willy heft

fishingful said:


> I would not drive from way down south with that boat. I live 45 minutes from the lake, work on the lakefront every day at a beach and teach paddlesports. Sure some days you can get out people have been doing it for years. I personaly would not drive that boat all the way up here to try and get out. It's a large lake.
> 
> I have been offshore in a kayak in large waves. 4 to 5 footers. But, I have advanced training and certification. I dont think it's all doom and gloom but I also think you need to be properly prepared for potential situations. Most people are not. Even in big boats.





fishingful said:


> I would not drive from way down south with that boat. I live 45 minutes from the lake, work on the lakefront every day at a beach and teach paddlesports. Sure some days you can get out people have been doing it for years. I personaly would not drive that boat all the way up here to try and get out. It's a large lake.
> 
> I have been offshore in a kayak in large waves. 4 to 5 footers. But, I have advanced training and certification. I dont think it's all doom and gloom but I also think you need to be properly prepared for potential situations. Most people are not. Even in big boats.


I have a 190 tracker with a 115hp would it be ok on less windy days. I fish saint clair with it,but when blowing 15mph we fish the rivers.


----------



## odell daniel

fshnfreak said:


> Well it seems we have a variance of opinion. I have a 20 and a half foot multi species with a 250 hanging off the back and have seen plenty of beautiful days turn nasty in a matter of minutes. This pick your days is complete BS. It takes quite a bit to rattle me and Lake Erie has humbled me quite a few times. I used to have a 17 ft fish and ski and the wake from the jet express literally swamped us with a bout 300 gallons of water. The bilge pump got quite the work out after that. Im not here to tell all my stories but I would highly suggest not taking that boat out on open water. Plenty of charter captains out there that will do a great job putting you on fish even a head boat is a cheaper option depending on your financial situation. Just about every trip i go out i see someone out and scratch my head and think JESUS those guys have some serious brass balls must clank when they walk.


----------



## TOS

Thanks for all the advise guys. I think I'll leave the little boat at home and do a charter or two first. Then after experiencing the lake a few times then I'll decide if I want to risk it. Thanks Again.


----------



## sherman51

buckeyebowman said:


> My BIL and I fish around the Ashtabula break wall in his 16' Bass tracker w/a 20HP motor. Do we go out on the open lake? Hell, no! We'll usually go up a couple times in May to fish for Smallies.
> 
> And Sherm, the reason people are warning about boat wakes is because of the size of the boats making them! We were fishing off the tip of the East break wall at 'Bula, and some of the larger boats coming out of the harbor threw up wakes that damn near turned us over!
> 
> It seems like those charter captains don't like to idle all the way out to open water. Seems like they hit the throttle a little early and come roaring out of the harbor! We're talking boats up to 40' that weigh tons, and move a lot of water!
> 
> We don't have to deal with that at Mosquito or Pymatuning!


ok I guess I just wasnt thinking about the size of the boats on erie.



willy heft said:


> I have a 190 tracker with a 115hp would it be ok on less windy days. I fish saint clair with it,but when blowing 15mph we fish the rivers.


I fished the western basin in a 18' Cherokee aluminum boat for yrs. very few days thnat we was there that it was to rough to fish. had to really slow down if wse got caught in anything over 3'ers. but had some awesome fishing in 2' to 3'.
sherman


----------



## Yakphisher

From my past experience I am a lot more comfortable in my kayak in one of these bass trackers. Hard lesson learned from the unpredictable Lake Erie. One of the bad thing is you are sitting higher and you get a rogue wave it can throw you out of the boat. These boats are perfect for everything else but Erie. Stay safe!


----------



## Bono Joe

Yes it was Lakemont Landing area on COOLEY Canal. Morris boats. I lived 3 miles back up stream on Cedar Creek. That creek would split at route 2 and become Cooley Canal and go straight to the lake That is where Lakemont Landing and Morris boats were located. They are both gone now but it was where the Cooley Sportsmens Assn.was formed. They later reorganized as the Cooley Canal Yacht Club and relocated to Wards Canal and built a club house there by Metzger Marsh when land became available. They are still there. That other split would go East along route2 and come out along Metzger marsh and was called Wards Canal. That section had originally been built by a lumberman named Ward to get his Oak logs to markets via Lake Erie.

I lived a little further back up Cedar Creek about 3 miles from the lake
I had made enough money from trapping and catching dew worms and selling them for 15 cents a dozen along route 2 to buy a 12 ft. flat bottom wood row boat with 2 sets of oars that my friends and I would row out to the intake and go perch fishing and or swimming and row back home. One friend and I would be sent by our familes in the fall to gather elderberries and wild grapes to be turned into pies and jell. YES THOSE WERE THE DAYS. The boats got bigger and I continued to fish and hunt Lake Erie every day the lake would allow until health concerns caught up with me. I can't even go fishing by myself anymore. i WAS VERY FORTUNATE AND HAVE MANY GREAT MEMORIES TO TO SUSTAIN ME AND i CAN STILL DREAM. DR. STILL ALLOWS ME TO MEET WITH OLD FRIENDS WHO ARE STILL AROUND AND SHARE A BEER OR TWO WHILE THINKING BACK AND OUTLYING EACH OTHER. 

Sorry to ramble on but the mention of Lakemont Landing and the red boats brought back great memories.


----------



## ress

Sounds like great times!


----------



## firelands

TOS said:


> Got it. I'll just stick to the local lakes with my little boat. Any suggestion for charters in that area. I missed most of the walleye run at Maumee this year so I'm lookin to get the eyes elsewhere.


YOu might try Willard, New London, or Bucyrus upgrounds. All have Walleyes,smallmouth and largemouth bass perch, bluegills, Crappies etc. and you shouldn't have trouble even in a boat your size.

Only thing is they're electric trolling motor only. And you might have to buy a permit-not very expensive.

Good luck!


----------



## percidaeben

The problem with that boat is not only sitting high, but bow is flat with nothing to break waves. You could take it to say Kelleys and fish North Bay or south side depending on wind. Lake Erie is a deep V lake!


----------



## Matt63

Bono Joe said:


> Yes it was Lakemont Landing area on COOLEY Canal. Morris boats. I lived 3 miles back up stream on Cedar Creek. That creek would split at route 2 and become Cooley Canal and go straight to the lake That is where Lakemont Landing and Morris boats were located.


Some of those red steel boats are still stacked up and rusting away off cooley canal road. I can remember my dad renting one and loading us 5 boys in it and heading to the intake for a day of perch fishing.


----------



## Jim Stedke

The Western Basin (islands area) of Lake Erie gets a lot of boat traffic. Even on the flat calm days the boat chop from wakes makes for confused seas of 2-3' waves. You've got 25-45' boats moving around that alone could swamp your rig. Just not worth the risk.


----------



## Crappietrace

TOS said:


> Hey all, Just wondering about using a smaller Bass tracker on Erie and whether it would be safe or not. I live in Cincinnati and don't know a lot about Erie but would like to bring my boat up and try my luck. I've heard it can get pretty choppy when weather moves in but how is it on a normal calm weather day in a small boat? I have a 17 foot aluminum bass tracker with a 25 hp motor.
> View attachment 267129
> 
> 
> Thoughts please?
> Also any suggestions on where to fish say around Sandusky area?
> Thanks


I won’t take a chance with your life in that boat


----------



## Shortdrift




----------



## Hook N Book

Point taken, Shorty.


----------

